
Princeton names its first black valedictorian in the university's history - doppp
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/10/us/princeton-first-black-valedictorian-trnd/index.html
======
Rerarom
Why is a valedictorian 'named'? Aren't they the person with the highest gpa?
(That's what I was, but not in the US)

~~~
pnako
It's a vote, so you could say "elected" instead of "named".

~~~
CryptoBanker
How is it a vote? Valedictorian is the student with the best grades throughout
their 4 years

~~~
sunstone
University, the place where pebbles are polished and diamonds are dimmed.

